# bow for sale



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am selling my Hoyt vector turbo it comes with
bee stinger stabilizers
quick disconnect kit
qad ultra rest hdx
tight spot quiver
winners choice strings
factor strings never shot
modules to change draw length
extra stabilizer weights 
9 gold tip arrows
11 custom black and yellow name the game arrow shafts have not been cut to length
I also have a hard case for the bow I am asking 750 or best offer
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34675592&cat=214&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=1


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sold


----------

